# Bead Maker,



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Just used Bead Maker for the first time straight on top of my UHD wax which has been on for a few months.
Got to say it's the glossiest, slickest product I've used. Very impressed.

Question is can anyone tell me does it benefit from 'layering'? I understand it's not the longest lasting so if I go in there with a second coat after a couple of days will that extend the durability or is it best to apply it once a month or so?

Harry


----------



## astormatt (Jan 31, 2009)

From experience the slickness dies after 5 days or so, it doesn’t mean there is no protection there though. Beading and durability is not it’s strongest points , should really be called gloss maker.
I have heard it gets better the more you apply/add coats. Nothing stopping you applying it after every wash to be honest.
I really like it, easy to use and is ridiculously slick....plus it does add a good depth of gloss to my black van.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Mine lasts around a week, until the next wash at least. And I use it as a drying aid, so I’m topping it up every week. I like it and want to try brake buster next.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have been cleaning my cars lots, just so i can use it again, im that impressed with it. Never used a product that is so easy to use, plus it has unrivalled gloss and Slickness.shame it cant have bsd water behavior.i have topped it up after every wash, keeps the cars looking great

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I think the trade off for being so easy, is that it doesn’t last like BSD. 

It’s very similar to Megs X-press Spray wax (or Ultimate Quik Wax). That is also extremely slick, doesn’t have a problem with glass overspray, can apply on dry or wet panels, and is about 30 quid a gallon. 

I wouldn’t use BSD every wash, too much effort, but Megs or Bead Maker, yes. It’s very easy to walk around the car once getting trigger happy, and then drying the car with a twist towel in a few swipes.


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

tosh said:


> I think the trade off for being so easy, is that it doesn't last like BSD.
> 
> It's very similar to Megs X-press Spray wax (or Ultimate Quik Wax). That is also extremely slick, doesn't have a problem with glass overspray, can apply on dry or wet panels, and is about 30 quid a gallon.
> 
> I wouldn't use BSD every wash, too much effort, but Megs or Bead Maker, yes. It's very easy to walk around the car once getting trigger happy, and then drying the car with a twist towel in a few swipes.


Worth trying a 50/50 mix, BSD and Beadmaker?


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Pembroke_Boy said:


> Worth trying a 50/50 mix, BSD and Beadmaker?


I think john on forensic Detailing tried it, dont think it went to well

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Bead Maker on top of BSD works fine no need to mix the two


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

I tried Done and Dusted Si and it is just as slick and glossy as bead maker but lasts and beads much better. Had a single layer on my car 3 weeks and still performing perfectly.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

tosh said:


> I think the trade off for being so easy, is that it doesn't last like BSD.
> 
> It's very similar to Megs X-press Spray wax (or Ultimate Quik Wax). That is also extremely slick, doesn't have a problem with glass overspray, can apply on dry or wet panels, and is about 30 quid a gallon.
> 
> I wouldn't use BSD every wash, too much effort, but Megs or Bead Maker, yes. It's very easy to walk around the car once getting trigger happy, and then drying the car with a twist towel in a few swipes.


I also have BSD and love it but like you I don't use it every wash. Overuse of BSD will lead to a waxy smear as it builds up. I think Bead Maker will be my summer top up and back to the trusty BSD for winter.

Harry


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

tosh said:


> Bead Maker on top of BSD works fine no need to mix the two


Good shout, thanks. I've just ordered my first bottle of BM, so will give this method a go:thumb:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I’ve had Bead Maker on BSD, Ceramic, Britemax Remax, Meguiars HCW, no issues. I use it as a drying aid now because it doesn’t stain glass.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

westerman said:


> I also have BSD and love it but like you I don't use it every wash. Overuse of BSD will lead to a waxy smear as it builds up. I think Bead Maker will be my summer top up and back to the trusty BSD for winter.
> 
> Harry


Same as me 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## CarWash123 (May 7, 2018)

Hi ,
Question on using Beadmaker as a drying aid - so on a wet car apply 1 or 2 sprays per panel and then a soft wipe over with a drying towel - do people then use a dry microfiber to buff ?


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

CarWash123 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Question on using Beadmaker as a drying aid - so on a wet car apply 1 or 2 sprays per panel and then a soft wipe over with a drying towel - do people then use a dry microfiber to buff ?


Do what the product is telling you mate. If you dry off with your towel and there's still some moisture, give it a buff.

Don't overthink it.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Beadmaker, when used on top of Ceramics can actually aid the slickness and water behaviour, despite it's rather average behaviour by itself. So if you are looking for a product to top a ceramic coating, try this, it should really boost this. Not sure what chemistry is involved, but I think this is where it really shines.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

But maybe it attract more dust comparing coating?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

roscopervis said:


> Beadmaker, when used on top of Ceramics can actually aid the slickness and water behaviour, despite it's rather average behaviour by itself. So if you are looking for a product to top a ceramic coating, try this, it should really boost this. Not sure what chemistry is involved, but I think this is where it really shines.


Interesting you mention that as just stumbled across this brilliant review which suggests & shows otherwise.






Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Brian1612 said:


> Interesting you mention that as just stumbled across this brilliant review which suggests (& shows otherwise).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You beat me to it Brian1612. I was going to post the same link. Iv'e still a few litres of BSD to go through but if I was going to try another product at the moment I think it would be Bouncers Done & Dusted SI02. From what I've seen online it's a far better product then Beadmaker.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

GSVHammer said:


> You beat me to it Brian1612. I was going to post the same link. Iv'e still a few litres of BSD to go through but if I was going to try another product at the moment I think it would be Bouncers Done & Dusted SI02. From what I've seen online it's a far better product then Beadmaker.


I think as a QD, bead maker makes sense but then if it's killing the performance of ceramic coatings.... that changes things substantially. I may try it at some point but as I am using lite ceramics on my car at the moment, I would be worried it done exactly what it has done on sandro's ceramic in the video and nulled it's performance/self cleaning ability.

As for D&D Si02... you'll love it mate 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

That's a pretty damning video. Did the guy set out to destroy Bead Maker?

I started this post in relation to the slickness and gloss Bead Maker provides and after a few weeks I still reckon it excels it that regard.

The name Bead Maker is indeed confusing. I have never been into water behaviour differences, but for those who love beading and sheeting, Bead Maker is not the way to go. 
I prefer appearance to water behaviour but that's a personal thing.

Never having gone down the Ceramic coating route I can't comment but I do find Bead Maker superb over wax. 
Could be a great product to take to a show/meet or just for keeping the car gleaming in summer.

I think Jon at Forensic Detailing does a good job of explaining Bead Makers strengths and weaknesses when compared to others and imo is a more balanced view.




Harry


----------



## auditek (Sep 20, 2008)

I've just ordered some BM.Do you folks use as much product on a dry car as the videos tend to?


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

auditek said:


> I've just ordered some BM.Do you folks use as much product on a dry car as the videos tend to?


It's supposed to be quite saturated apparently.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

auditek said:


> I've just ordered some BM.Do you folks use as much product on a dry car as the videos tend to?


From the little time I've been with it, you need to get a decent layer on first up (don't over do it as no need) then you only need a slight spritz on follow up coats to get the gloss and feel back. Longevity seems to improve after a couple of coats too.
As I said above, it's very much a 'cosmetic' product so don't expect lots of beading or hydro-phobics.
I do think the name Bead Maker does what is a fantastic product no favours and leads people to look for it to perform way beyond it's capabilities?

Harry


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

westerman said:


> That's a pretty damning video. Did the guy set out to destroy Bead Maker?
> 
> I started this post in relation to the slickness and gloss Bead Maker provides and after a few weeks I still reckon it excels it that regard.
> 
> ...


Sandro is every bit as honest as Jon west. In fact Jon recommends his channel in his recent video  I just think it's a product that's been a colossal american hype train that's now de-railing since being tested properly by people who know what they are doing.

Jon even highlighted that beyond a single wash the gloss and slickness is pretty much gone... he also pointed out that he doesn't see how this being applied over something won't reduce that products effectiveness due to the poor hydrophobicity. Should have been labelled gloss maker, the way it is marketed at the moment is a blatant lie imo.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> Sandro is every bit as honest as Jon west. In fact Jon recommends his channel in his recent video  I just think it's a product that's been a colossal american hype train that's now de-railing since being tested properly by people who know what they are doing.
> 
> Jon even highlighted that beyond a single wash the gloss and slickness is pretty much gone... he also pointed out that he doesn't see how this being applied over something won't reduce that products effectiveness due to the poor hydrophobicity. Should have been labelled gloss maker, the way it is marketed at the moment is a blatant lie imo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I started this thread and if you go to the opening post it's seen that I was just saying how impressed I was and asking a question re layering.
Sadly like so many threads, instead of getting an answer to my question it turns into a this is better than that thread.
I did get drawn a bit but to be honest I like Bead Maker, I'll use it in summer along with other products and in winter return to the many other options I have.
Others will make up their own minds, lets face it Beadmaker won't be the first product that started with a bang and ended up down the pecking order.:lol::lol:

Harry


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Sandro always does great reviews and I value his opinion. 
I have stoped using beadmaker and after using over a litre of it I have come to the conclusion their are better products out on the market. 
Beadmaker seems to attract a fair amount of dust and the beading is quite poor. 
Forensic Jon posted some gloss readings on his patron page from his bead maker test and his detail spray test and most of the detail sprays had a higher gloss and I say would offer similar durability to beadmaker so it doesn’t really work as a detail spray either. 
In the states I can maybe understand why it has been so popular as I think it’s around $25 for a us gallon. In the uk it’s £35-40 and that’s a big difference. Also the amount of product you have to use is also making it more expensive. 
A polymer sealant is never going be any good on a ceramic coating it just the chemistry, ceramics are designed to shed anything on top of them and self clean. A ceramic spray will hang around longer as it’s part of the same chemistry. 
The one thing beadmaker does do is make the paint feel very slick on application and it’s quite unique in that aspect but again this does not last and the paint on my car is very slick anyway due to the decon and polishing I do on my car. 
I tested beadmaker and carpro elixir side by side on bare paint and carpro elixir beat it in every single way and actually worked out cheaper due to the amount product used. 
Beadmaker is not a bad product but at the prices we pay in uk for it you really can get a lot better for you hard earned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

matty.13 said:


> Sandro always does great reviews and I value his opinion.
> I have stoped using beadmaker and after using over a litre of it I have come to the conclusion their are better products out on the market.
> Beadmaker seems to attract a fair amount of dust and the beading is quite poor.
> Forensic Jon posted some gloss readings on his patron page from his bead maker test and his detail spray test and most of the detail sprays had a higher gloss and I say would offer similar durability to beadmaker so it doesn't really work as a detail spray either.
> ...


This is why I've still avoided it to date.

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

westerman said:


> I started this thread and if you go to the opening post it's seen that I was just saying how impressed I was and asking a question re layering.
> 
> Sadly like so many threads, instead of getting an answer to my question it turns into a this is better than that thread.
> 
> ...


I think if it was marketed differently I would have bought a bottle. I don't like the idea of investing in a company though when they are so blatantly lying about the capabilities of the product.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

I get what some people are saying in that the performance doesn't match the description, but now I've tried it, seen what it does, and doesn't do, I still think it's a fantastic QD/Topper type product that gives incredible slickness and gloss. If we use it knowing this, then we're making an informed decision (I understand there is a counter argument for those buying it based on the description and not being as informed as ourselves on here....). Not using it because it doesn't match the marketing blurb is potentially "cutting your nose off to spite your face?". IMHO any way.....


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

I have tried this for the first time the other day. I like it, there maybe better products but I have yet to try them. It's very easy to apply, very glossy and leaves the car paint very very smooth.

It does seem to attract dust.

Not concerned with the longevity, happy to reapply (even weekly if needed).

Half the fun of detailing is trying different products (to me anyway).


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

scooobydont said:


> I have tried this for the first time the other day. I like it, there maybe better products but I have yet to try them. It's very easy to apply, very glossy and leaves the car paint very very smooth.
> 
> It does seem to attract dust.
> 
> ...


100% agree with that buddy :thumb:


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

As I said earlier, imo Bead Maker is very much a "cosmetic" product. I understand the marketing is a bit naughty to say the least and I can see why some would take exception to it, but look beyond and it's quite possible Bead Maker is the "game changer" claimed in some of the jargon.

If it weren't for the claims the manufacturer makes, I'd say people are expecting too much from such a product but the advertising wording is very misleading.

It doesn't last that long but the longevity improves after a few applications.
The immediate results are so startling that I believe it has to have a place on the shelf.

There are so many ways in which one can benefit from a product like this, simply as a top up at a show or meet or a spruce up to have the car looking (and feeling) it's best before a sale or even a Sunday afternoon drive to see the family.

Drawbacks are definitely lack of performance and price, but once that initial coat is in place it takes very little product to bring the best out of the finish once again.

As has been mentioned, there's plenty of fun to be had using Bead Maker and it's one I will definitely keep for summer and/or special occasions always keeping in mind it's no BSD challenger for performance.

Harry


----------



## auditek (Sep 20, 2008)

Has anyone applied this using a DA, with a microfibre cover on a pad? Just wondering, as you have to use so much product on the initial application, I would have thought this would be a good way to spread it. Then use another microfibre on the DA to wipe it off..Or am I going to be the first person to try it


----------



## astormatt (Jan 31, 2009)

auditek said:


> Has anyone applied this using a DA, with a microfibre cover on a pad? Just wondering, as you have to use so much product on the initial application, I would have thought this would be a good way to spread it. Then use another microfibre on the DA to wipe it off..Or am I going to be the first person to try it


It's so quick and easy by hand, i can't see any benefits of using a DA. You could probably do half a car in the time it takes to get the machine out and set it up etc.


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

If you’re going to crack out he DA, I can think of a dozen better products to bother with.

Think of it like a quick detailer with protection, not a dedicated sealant.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Cars had 3 applications of BM over 3 weeks or so.Not the tightest of beading but some protection there?





Harry


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

westerman said:


> Cars had 3 applications of BM over 3 weeks or so.Not the tightest of beading but some protection there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You get protection but nothing special

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

westerman said:


> As I said earlier, imo Bead Maker is very much a "cosmetic" product. I understand the marketing is a bit naughty to say the least and I can see why some would take exception to it, but look beyond and it's quite possible Bead Maker is the "game changer" claimed in some of the jargon.
> 
> If it weren't for the claims the manufacturer makes, I'd say people are expecting too much from such a product but the advertising wording is very misleading.
> 
> ...


Just wondered how it compared with the "older" style spray waxes. I've previously had good results with Waxaddict Fo'show from a cosmetic perspective.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

auditek said:


> Has anyone applied this using a DA, with a microfibre cover on a pad? Just wondering, as you have to use so much product on the initial application, I would have thought this would be a good way to spread it. Then use another microfibre on the DA to wipe it off..Or am I going to be the first person to try it


Its doesn't say you have to apply excessive amounts on initial application on the bottle. I have used it many times now and find it a waste of product.you take off 90% of the product with the microfiber if you over apply. the method Probably got conjured up so you use my product, hence buy more

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Taxboy said:


> Just wondered how it compared with the "older" style spray waxes. I've previously had good results with Waxaddict Fo'show from a cosmetic perspective.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


You get 2 or 3 days when it really 'pops' then it seems to start fading. Usually a spray wax will last much longer and give much better protection but not give the gloss and slickness of BM when first applied. imo.

Harry


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

westerman said:


> You get 2 or 3 days when it really 'pops' then it seems to start fading. Usually a spray wax will last much longer and give much better protection but not give the gloss and slickness of BM when first applied. imo.
> 
> Harry


yet there are old type detailers that offer all this does and more:thumb:


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> yet there are old type detailers that offer all this does and more:thumb:


Im going to try menzerna endless shine, been a round a while but from what i have read, seems a pretty flawless product. Anyone else tried it?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

cheekymonkey said:


> yet there are old type detailers that offer all this does and more:thumb:


Which ones?


----------

